# Datalogging thermometer



## iso (May 7, 2012)

The local Health District is now requiring food temp logs to be kept on overnight cooks. I understand the whys and the need to prove the meat made it through 40-140 in less than 4 hours and it did not fall back below 140. Just looking for an easier way than staying up all night just for checking temps or lying on the logs.

Is there a reasonably priced food safe thermometer that logs temp data to either a print out or file?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 7, 2012)

Can I assume you are talking about a Resturant or Catering operation? That would be a lot of leg work to track all the Weekend Warriors do Briskey around here! Check these guy out they may have something...JJ

http://www.igrillinc.com/about.shtml


----------



## iso (May 7, 2012)

In competitions the "People's Choice" category is becoming more popular because, well, people smell the smoke and want to eat BBQ. Seriously, having a BBQ event where the public is not allowed to sample is a recipie for disaster. Public sampling is similar to catering just with a smaller budget, menu, and on-demand service.

In order to feed hungry event visitors we have to comply with local health district regulations. Those include monitoring meat temps during overnight cooking and hot holding. I understand that they are just trying to be helpful is preventing food borne illness. We don't want to be getting people sick either. I am just at the point of looking for a better way than waking up every hour and keeping paper logs that need to be deciphered or reconstituted if they get wet.

The iGrill looks interesting even though I don't own an iPod or Apple device.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 7, 2012)

Thermoworks sells data loggers.

http://www.thermoworks.com/products/logger/index.html?gclid=CKnamqaz768CFUFo4AodlCXDXg


~Martin


----------

